# V3 Dämpfer tune



## Manu1988 (2. Februar 2016)

Hi
Hätte eine Frage an alle v3 Fahrer. Mich würde interessieren welche Dämpfer ihr fahrt und mit welchen tune der Hinterbau am besten arbeitet. 

Mit freundlichen Grüßen


----------



## Joyrider1 (8. Februar 2016)

Hi,
fährst du ein v3 DH oder FR? ich bin mir nicht sicher ob das einen Unterschied macht, würde es aber auch nicht ausschließen.
Ich bin in einem V3 FR den Serienmäßigen Fox RC2 gefahren mit M/M Tune und war voll und ganz zufrieden!
Aus Gewichtsgründen habe ich dann auf einen Vivid Air gewechselt, auch mit M/M Tune der mir auch sehr gut gefällt! Der Vivid macht das Rad meiner Meinung nach etwas agiler.
Lg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Manu1988 (21. Februar 2016)

Hi
Sorry das ich erst jetzt schreibe bin nur in Stress. Fahre die dh version. War am überlegen mir einen neuen Dampfer zu holen. Allerdings weiß ich nicht zu welchen tune ich greifen soll.


----------



## Fekl (2. März 2016)

Ich denke auch mit einem M/M Tune kommst du erstmal gut zurecht.
Würde den Thread gern etwas für allgemeine Dämpfereinstellungen missbrauchen 
Was fahrt ihr so an Druckstufe und Druck im Piggy?
Ich habe den standard RC2 in meinem FR und 150 PSI im Piggy und Druckstufe so 8 Klicks drin. Mit weniger Druck im Piggy ist mir die Fuhre auch mal durchgeschlagen in Komperssionen oder stumpfen Landungen...so kommt es mir etwas unsensibel vor. Gewicht ist fahrfertig ~78 kg.


----------

